
Implementing search on a static site with Netlify functions - schneidmaster
https://www.aha.io/engineering/articles/implementing-search-static-site-netlify-functions
======
creatornator
The article mentions in-browser search, which as mentioned is often sufficient
for small sites. For reference, my site [0], generated on hexo using the
icarus theme [1] uses what appears to be the `inferno` package's insight
search class [2] to accomplish this without needing to make any requests back
to Netlify. I was pretty impressed by the responsiveness and ease-of-setup.

[0] [https://matansilver.com](https://matansilver.com)

[1] [https://github.com/ppoffice/hexo-theme-
icarus](https://github.com/ppoffice/hexo-theme-icarus)

[2] [https://blog.zhangruipeng.me/hexo-component-
inferno/module-v...](https://blog.zhangruipeng.me/hexo-component-
inferno/module-view_search_insight-Insight.html)

